# Kingsland Phase 3 -Waikoloa Big Island Question



## hawaii84 (Jun 27, 2015)

Does anyone know what Phase 3 of Kingsland is going to be like?  Is it going to be like Phase 1 (large units) or Phase 2 (smaller units) or a little bit of both or something completely different?  How many buildings?  Has anyone heard if they are building a pool/spa over on that side of the road?  How about an opening date of Phase 3?  Any estimated dates yet?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 30, 2015)

We were at Kingsland in May, and from driving by the construction, the new building looked more like Phase two than phase one.  

That said i have heard a few times that they will have high point rooms rooms again.  I did not attend an "update" so don't have any specifics on actual points or costs.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 30, 2015)

The new Islander tower in Waikiki will be high point units, Maui will probably be high point units, Kings Land not so much.  I love going there but lets face it, Waikoloa just doesn't have the pizzaz of the others.  I think HGVC realized this and went with the lower point units for the remaining phases.  Look at how many Kings Land units they dump into RCI every year with the bulk banks, and all of them under 30 tpu.  Waikiki units all go for 40 plus tpu.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 1, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> The new Islander tower in Waikiki will be high point units, Maui will probably be high point units, Kings Land not so much.  I love going there but lets face it, Waikoloa just doesn't have the pizzaz of the others.  I think HGVC realized this and went with the lower point units for the remaining phases.  Look at how many Kings Land units they dump into RCI every year with the bulk banks, and all of them under 30 tpu.  Waikiki units all go for 40 plus tpu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



In general i agree with your logic.  The reason i mentioned the possibility of high point rooms was while i did not attend an update.. I did chat briefly with a salesperson at one of the kiosks in Oahu, and he mentioned the 3 bedrooms in Phase 3 coming with as many as 28K points.. If that is true, that's 10K more the existing 3 bedrooms..

The building looked at lot like phase two, so i am not sure how they would justify a big increase in points, particularly with units being farther from the clubhouse

I would guess they are already selling phase 3,


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 1, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> In general i agree with your logic.  The reason i mentioned the possibility of high point rooms was while i did not attend an update.. I did chat briefly with a salesperson at one of the kiosks in Oahu, and he mentioned the 3 bedrooms in Phase 3 coming with as many as 28K points.. If that is true, that's 10K more the existing 3 bedrooms..
> 
> The building looked at lot like phase two, so i am not sure how they would justify a big increase in points, particularly with units being farther from the clubhouse
> 
> I would guess they are already selling phase 3,



There's a good chance that person at the kiosk has no idea what's going on on a different island.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 2, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> There's a good chance that person at the kiosk has no idea what's going on on a different island.



What and i thought timeshare sales people always had their facts right....

That is a good point.. guess we will have to wait until they publish the points or some attends an presentations and reports back to know for sure how these are being structured..


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 2, 2015)

Calling a kiosk person a salesman is a stretch, lol, I like the term Wyndham owners use - Body Snatchers.  Only 3br Penthouses at GW and the new Islander are 28k points, no way Kings Land will get those kind of units.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 2, 2015)

Love the term " body snatchers"  that's great!


----------



## Harry (Jul 5, 2015)

I asked sales person this question last week while in Park City. Apparently she will be selling on The Big Island. She confirmed, smaller units.

Harry


----------



## MikeinSoCal (May 16, 2016)

Was just at KL last week and they were moving furniture in and they took down the green construction fence surrounding the phase 3.


----------



## zimco (May 19, 2016)

*road opening*

on another note is the road connecting to the highway open yet?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 19, 2016)

*Deleted*

Ugh, someone bumped an old 2015 thread 

Latest Kings Land info can be found in this 2016 thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238439


----------



## SmithOp (May 19, 2016)

zimco said:


> on another note is the road connecting to the highway open yet?





I have been told by staff that it will never be opened permanently, they just open it periodically for special events like the Lavaman Triathlon.

I'm checking in this Saturday so I may ask again.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 19, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Ugh, someone bumped an old 2015 thread
> 
> Latest Kings Land info can be found in this 2016 thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238439



Last update was in February.


----------



## Ron98GT (May 19, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I have been told by staff that it will never be opened permanently, they just open it periodically for special events like the Lavaman Triathlon.
> 
> I'm checking in this Saturday so I may ask again.


Thanks for the update.  Although it would be convenient for the gate to be opened, there would be a lot more traffic on that road.  Probably better if they leave it closed to cars and trucks.  It would be nice and very convenient if they could have an opening for bicycles, so we wouldn't have to loop around.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (May 19, 2016)

I asked two weeks ago, because it was open when we were coming back from Waikoloa village market.  My wife spotted the gate being open.  We gingerly drove through.  It was nice, but I hope they never open it.  It'll ruin KL.  Someone must've opened it for a short period, because I saw it was closed a few hours later.  Anyway, the response I received from the sales office was, "Let's hope they never open it."


----------



## rfc0001 (May 24, 2016)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I asked two weeks ago, because it was open when we were coming back from Waikoloa village market.  My wife spotted the gate being open.  We gingerly drove through.  It was nice, but I hope they never open it.  It'll ruin KL.  Someone must've opened it for a short period, because I saw it was closed a few hours later.  Anyway, the response I received from the sales office was, "Let's hope they never open it."


I agree -- it's annoying to have to drive "the long way" but it's better than having 50% of Waikoloa traffic driving by KL at all hours.


----------



## SmithOp (May 24, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> I agree -- it's annoying to have to drive "the long way" but it's better than having 50% of Waikoloa traffic driving by KL at all hours.


Well, 50% of the traffic is from Hilton guests so it would only be fair, but I suspect the Kings and Queens merchants prefer the traffic pass by there. For Kingsland traffic there is the bypass next to the golf driving range.

Right now the northern exit is a construction zone, the intersection and approaches are being expanded to two lanes on each leg. Perhaps when that completes and the new traffic signal is in place it will open.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


----------



## lynne (May 24, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Well, 50% of the traffic is from Hilton guests so it would only be fair, but I suspect the Kings and Queens merchants prefer the traffic pass by there. For Kingsland traffic there is the bypass next to the golf driving range.
> 
> Right now the northern exit is a construction zone, the intersection and approaches are being expanded to two lanes on each leg. Perhaps when that completes and the new traffic signal is in place it will open.
> 
> Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


The road expansion will accomodate a new sub-division for local housing:
Consolidations & Subdivisions Accepted February 1-12, 2016
In accordance with Section 23-58B of the Subdivision Code,
NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN that the following applications have
been submitted

4. Subdivider JPL HAWAII, LLC (SUB-16-001581) Location:
Waikoloa, South Kohala, TMK: 6-9-012:002, Land Area: 14.280
acs., No. of Lots: 48, Size of Lots: 9,045 to 14,742 sq. ft.
5. Subdivider JPL HAWAII, LLC (SUB-16-001582) Location:
Waikoloa, South Kohala, TMK: 6-9-012:001, Land Area:
203.776 acs., No. of Lots: 9, Size of Lots: 1.555 to 101.957 acs.

At some point the gate will be opened to traffic but the entry will also go into the new sub-division just North of Kingsland.


----------



## SmithOp (May 25, 2016)

lynne said:


> The road expansion will accomodate a new sub-division for local housing:
> Consolidations & Subdivisions Accepted February 1-12, 2016
> In accordance with Section 23-58B of the Subdivision Code,
> NOTICE IS HEREBY GIVEN that the following applications have
> ...





That makes sense because there is a huge construction site on the north side inside the gate with trailers and large equipment.  The site will be across the golf course from the KL phase 1 units.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (May 25, 2016)

I snuck over and got some pictures today.  It looks like most of the units are phase 2 style judging by the patio furniture (plastic wicker).  I only saw a few units in the third building that had upgraded furniture like phase 1, end units.  The end units next to the pool looked like the primo location.  The only thing I didnt see in place yet are the bbq grills, the pads with tables and seats are completed.































Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures!  The pool looks pretty nice, it will be nice to have an additional pool.

Can you tell from the outside if all the one bedrooms will have parking lot view like in phase two or have they mixed things up?

I wonder if people will try to move the patio furniture around, i.e drag the upgraded stuff over their units, switch it out for the plastic..


----------



## SmithOp (May 26, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks for the pictures!  The pool looks pretty nice, it will be nice to have an additional pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It looks like the same configuration on 1br in front 2 br in rear judging by the size of lanais and furniture.  I thought the same thing about furniture migration.

I'll see if I can get in at the official opening next week.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emi (May 28, 2016)

I called and asked when we can reserva phase 3. The vc did not know. Since phase 3 has 2 size units, some like phase 1 and some like phase 2 i wonder how we will know which phase we are reserving unless they give a designation.


----------



## SmithOp (May 28, 2016)

Emi said:


> I called and asked when we can reserva phase 3. The vc did not know. Since phase 3 has 2 size units, some like phase 1 and some like phase 2 i wonder how we will know which phase we are reserving unless they give a designation.





By the number of points required, phase 1 units have higher point costs.  Phase 2 / Phase 1 on the points chart.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 29, 2016)

Emi said:


> I called and asked when we can reserva phase 3. The vc did not know. Since phase 3 has 2 size units, some like phase 1 and some like phase 2 i wonder how we will know which phase we are reserving unless they give a designation.



My guess is that we can't really reserve a specific phase of the resort, just a specific room category.    As Smithop pointed out, you can choose the room type based on the points required.  If you really want want a specific phase or building you need to call the resort a week or two in advance of your arrival and make a request for that.


----------



## rfc0001 (May 31, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> By the number of points required, phase 1 units have higher point costs.  Phase 2 / Phase 1 on the points chart.



Right, but if Phase 3 is same point chart as Phase 2, there will be no way to distinguish Phase 2 from Phase 3, which I believe is what previous poster was alluding to.


----------



## SmithOp (May 31, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Right, but if Phase 3 is same point chart as Phase 2, there will be no way to distinguish Phase 2 from Phase 3, which I believe is what previous poster was alluding to.





I asked at the check in desk and was told there is no way to tell which one you will be assigned until check in.  From my observation there are very few phase 1 type units over there in phase 3.

Its a long walk to the super pool from phase 3, the buildings are across the street from the laundry/service building. That is why they have a pool over there.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nlehvac (Jun 1, 2016)

I was about to go into the webpage to see whether I could switch an Aug vacation week to December [could as of 2 months ago and 1 month ago, but procrastination and "life"] won. On the OLD webpage, I could be sure I got buildings 21 or 22 (phase 2). You mean no way to say that now, on the new page? Does the old page still work (like it did a month ago?). And they had some abbreviations (besides +) I didn't remember seeing before. I haven't had the courage/patience yet to try the new system after reading the thread about it a few weeks ago! Hoping Dec Phase 2 will still be available!


----------

